# Cassidy's New Look



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I took Cassidy to the groomers - here is his new look - He LOVES it - I am getting used to it


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Awww he looks adorable! Show coat is beautiful but I think the pups are way happier in shorter cuts. I hope you took tons of pics! I made the mistake of not taking enough pics of Lola's coat she also had a beautiful long coat! Wish I would have!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow!! He looks totally different. Cute as anything both ways though. He sure does look happy!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh Linda - he looks JUST as cute as before, maybe cuter because you can see his little face better! And he'll have so much more fun and so will you!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

He looks beautiful. I agree you have to get a little used to it! You'll love it on bath days!!!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I LOVE it! I'm such a fan of the various forms of puppy cuts


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh, I LOVE puppy cuts!!! I know it takes time to get used to it, but it looks adorable to me right now. :wub:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Linda! It looks really really good! So cute! I love how you kept the topknot and ears longer- it fits his face so well . I love him!


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> Linda! It looks really really good! So cute! I love how you kept the topknot and ears longer- it fits his face so well . I love him!


 When I went to pick him up his ears were so much longer than that and it just did not look right and the topknot was longer as well -- so I asked her to trim a tad more ---


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww he looks adorable and so happy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I just PM'd you! I thought Cassidy's appt. was on Saturday. But anyway, he looks adorable. And I am with Marisa, I love how you kept a top knot and longer ears....sooooo cute! I bet he feels so good! :Happy_Dance:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Very cute! He has such a darling face and looks so happy!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

He looks so adorable!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Linda - I just have to laugh. Didn't you originally post that you wanted to try to keep his hair long like Bonnie did? :HistericalSmiley: I think we all attempt it and some actually manage it, but boy did our lives change after I got Tyler his puppy cut. No more pulling both our hair out :smpullhair: We were both miserable when it came to grooming time and when I travelled out of town for days for work I'd come back to mat city. Cassidy has the most adorable face and I think it shows even more with that cut. I just love it.:wub::wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Linda -- I think Cassidy looks adorable. You can really see the "Angel" look come out with the shorter cut. Sooooooooooooooooooo cute!!!


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Linda - I just have to laugh. Didn't you originally post that you wanted to try to keep his hair long like Bonnie did? :HistericalSmiley: I think we all attempt it and some actually manage it, but boy did our lives change after I got Tyler his puppy cut. No more pulling both our hair out :smpullhair: We were both miserable when it came to grooming time and when I travelled out of town for days for work I'd come back to mat city. Cassidy has the most adorable face and I think it shows even more with that cut. I just love it.:wub::wub:


 Susan thank you so much - YES I did want to keep the long coat - BUT... I tried and my daughter tried and it is so hard to keep the coat long - he was getting matted under his front legs - he loves to jump and roll in the dirt and leaves and it just seemed the long coat prevented him from doing the "puppy" things he wanted to do - He is running around and so happy now. Still taking some getting used to


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Linda -- I think Cassidy looks adorable. You can really see the "Angel" look come out with the shorter cut. Sooooooooooooooooooo cute!!!


 Thank you Lynn... his face looks sooo much better now - He is the most amazing dog I love him to pieces --- the groomer could NOT get over his personality she was in love with him...


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

He looks very dashing and extremely happy!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh my goodness! Cassie is so beautiful! I love the new cut.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033: Looks like you found your new groomer!!!! He looks fabulous!!! I absolutely LOVE it!!!!


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

The A Team said:


> :aktion033: Looks like you found your new groomer!!!! He looks fabulous!!! I absolutely LOVE it!!!!


 Thank you Pat - yes she is VERY good - but it has taken some getting used to - I was upset that I cut him until I took him outside and he ran to the leaf pile and burried himself and was like a snake going throught the pile - he is SOOO happy (even more than he was before) he is actually doing steps now :chili: before he would not even attempt them --- its like the new cut gave him a new attitude


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Cassidy looks wonderful!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

And I thought he couldn't get any cuter!!! Linda, I absolutely love his cut! I want a little boy so bad...


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

He looks adorable:wub:. The puppy cut is by far my favorite cut. They always look like puppies:thumbsup:


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I am not liking the "square" look but I can change that next time-- he is so much more happier and a totally new personality is emerging,,,, He has the best personality I so highly recommend Bonnie's fluffs they are just the best ... My daughter and I were just talking - when we are ready for another we will surely get another angel but this time get a baby


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

You can really see how much he & Ava favor each other with this cut. Sooo cute!!

Hugs, Blanche &


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I really like the longer top with short body. :thumbsup: That is where I'm going on Sammie now. We are in the awkward hanging in the eyes stage now. 

I love it, he is a doll! :wub::wub:


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

poptart said:


> You can really see how much he & Ava favor each other with this cut. Sooo cute!!
> 
> Hugs, Blanche &


 Now if Ava only favored Cassidy we would be in good shape... LOL just teasing Pat -- Ava was being a typical Woman with Cassidy when they met :thumbsup: but I also say they acted just like family:thumbsup:


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

I just love his new cut! :wub: And I like that you still kept his top knot as well. It takes a true man to be able to pull off a top knot, and Cassidy does it well!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

He looks super adorable! ...but he looks like a big boy now and not as much of a puppy!  LOL!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I think he looks wonderful!


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

I think that is a smile on his handsome face...somebody really does love his wonderful new haircut. And it looks great on him!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Love it!! Reminds me of the Cosy cut. He looks very happy, indeed.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

What a pretty boy!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Linda, huge congrats to the new handsome addition of yours. He is adorable :wub:

I love his name too and his hair cut :wub2:


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

looovve it! He looks great.


----------

